# Favorite Profile Shots!



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Lets see those head shots 

I'll start...

Brodie (Buckskin)

Maddy (chestnut)


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

ooo I have lots!
Floyd (paint gelding, no longer ride him 








Spy (morgan gelding, sold 








Jet - QH gelding


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Jet has the same "eye" as Maddy (my chestnut TB)


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have tons of profile pictures of my daughters pony, Teddy... but I have none of my Bella lol...

Teddy








all I could find... looks like I'll be taking pics next time I'm at the barn lol


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

They are both of Savhanna.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My beloved Pride (RIP)...I miss him tons! 


Danni, who I just sold after putting some time on him...


One of the only head shots I've got of Flicka so far...she was eating tumbleweed in this shot...not sure how they do it!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Swoop

















Petey


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

and not quite a side shot but I do love this photo.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful head shots guys!!
I no longer have that paint, I started him. I know it isn't a head shot, but I thought it was just so pretty.

Here is my bubba boy:


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Ooo I have lots .. 

Max


















Aztec(sold)









Prince









Jake(sold)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awsome pics! mom2pride, duchess use to eat tumbleweeds all the time, i have no idea why i think it would hurt lol.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny%20Album%202/June182009298.jpg/IMG]

[IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/DennyPhotoshoot/IMG_4320.jpg


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Mystique:




















Fendi:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Lacey! She looks so girly!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

She looks so cute Wallaby!!! Does her blankie still fit her?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

ChevyPrincess said:


> She looks so cute Wallaby!!! Does her blankie still fit her?


Thanks! =)
It does. Haha


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

These are Honey, i don't have her anymore but i love to share her, I'm just sooo proud of her! My fave is the last, she looks so proud, and I got the sunset right behind her! oh and i couldnt get rid of the time sig., it wasnt set on my camer but the pics are from 2005 not '01..


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

my baby Chexy and Gypsy


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

One sock.

















jenny



















Dandy

















Red

























Together


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

Champ


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

reining girl said:


> awsome pics! mom2pride, duchess use to eat tumbleweeds all the time, i have no idea why i think it would hurt lol.


I know; she's so funny when she is trying to get them IN her mouth, because they must poke her lips...I just don't quite get it! :lol::shock:


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, who owned the white jenny? I forgot, sorry, but She is just gorgeous! My best freind uses mammoth donkeys, and large standard donkeys for her Theruapetic Riding Program. I have helped her train them, and ride them. They are SO smooth!!! If not riding bareback, it's hard to tell when they are trotting or cantering! 

But i have always wanted to own a white donkey big enough to ride =] All of hers are black or brown, well, one is sorrel roan color.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Murray's head. =]


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is one of my boys : Radar
The 2nd one he was looking for a cookie !
The last one makes me laugh , he is so funny


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My TB gelding Shea.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Lillie


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Have tons of profile shots, but this is one of my recent favorites.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

^ I just think thats adorable Saban loved Casper.. Casper well you can tell how he feels


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

The first is Noah... The second pic isn't a head shot, but one of my favorite profile pics of a Belgian/QH mare that I used to lease.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^ i love your dog!


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> ^ i love your dog!


Thanks!! Hes a great dog. He loves going to the horse with my but he hates when the horse stays in his face. Its so funny to watch! i love them both!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

My little Fionion. 









Brutus! Kinda profile?


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

Billie


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Billie! =D


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I have heaps but, I will just share one of each horse. 

Abby:










Chester:


----------

